# Sealing Metal Roof Screws



## TxBuilder

The grommets on the screws of my metal roof have weathered and now a few of them are leaking during large rainstorms.

What product would you suggest for sealing these holes?

Seems much easier to seal then replace all the screws with new grommets which will weather away again.


----------



## oldognewtrick

TxB, I would recommend replacing the screws that are leaking with the next size larger screws. The rubber grommets will last longer than any sealant you will put on. Take a cordless drill and just replace the ones where a problem leak is. Or you can get some elastomeric coating and coat the screw heads. Get it tinted to the color of your roof panel.

Now for the lecture, screw down metal panels with exposed fasteners are not meant to be roof panels over living space. If a good high temp underlayment such as Tamko "Metal and Tile" underlayment is used it will protect against leaks for a longer period of time. Heat will melt ice and water shield. Be careful on metal roofing, a 7/12 pitch is really slippery. Tie off with a line if you can and good luck.


----------



## PostSidingLLC

TxBuilder said:


> The grommets on the screws of my metal roof have weathered and now a few of them are leaking during large rainstorms.
> 
> What product would you suggest for sealing these holes?
> 
> Seems much easier to seal then replace all the screws with new grommets which will weather away again.



Use  a silicone based or urethane roof sealant dispensed in typical caulking tubes/gun and wet your finger to shape caulk around screw head and grommet...GeoCell is just one of  many excellent mfrs for these types of roof/flashing caulks. This is a quick and dirty fix if you just have a few that are leaking. Otherwise follow recommendations from olddog/new trick
Ron


----------

